# Need a source for bags of Peach Wood Chunks?



## ski-freak (Jul 23, 2019)

I used to buy 2/3 cubic foot bags of Peach Wood Chunks made by "Smoke Me BBQ Wood" in Russell County, KS from my dealer FireCraft, but that dealer seems to now be out of business. They had a minimum order for free shipping of $100 which I could happily meet by ordering enough bags and other goodies, and the Peach Wood Chunks used to cost me around $20 a bag (shipped). Does anyone have any ideas where I can get more - and NOT get screwed on shipping bags of wood chunks to New England? 

Home Depot around here only has Mesquite, Hickory, Apple, and Cherry wood chunks, which are great but we miss the Peach chunks!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 23, 2019)

Here is 7 pounds for $32 free shipping.


----------



## ski-freak (Jul 23, 2019)

Thanks for the thought, but the problem with Amazon Prime (I am a member) is that it's NOT really free shipping, as the shipping price is already built into the price you pay and they just say it's free as a catchword! I was paying $20 for a  2/3 cubic foot bag, which would translate to at least 10 pounds, and a $100 order shipped free - so 50 pounds of Peach wood chunks for $100 shipped.

Another example is that Amazon Prime says "free shipping" for a 20 pound bag of Mazuri Koi Food and it costs $55 "shipped free" from Amazon Prime, but I can buy the same Koi Food in the same size bag from Tractor Supply for $35 which means Amazon Prime is in fact charging $20 shipping and just saying it's free. That's getting raped on shipping as far as I'm concerned and an insult that they say "free shipping".


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 23, 2019)

ski-freak said:


> Thanks for the thought, but the problem with Amazon Prime (I am a member) is that it's NOT really free shipping, as the shipping price is already built into the price you pay and they just say it's free as a catchword! I was paying $20 for a  2/3 cubic foot bag, which would translate to at least 10 pounds, and a $100 order shipped free - so 50 pounds of Peach wood chunks for $100 shipped.
> 
> Another example is that Amazon Prime says "free shipping" for a 20 pound bag of Mazuri Koi Food and it costs $55 "shipped free" from Amazon Prime, but I can buy the same Koi Food in the same size bag from Tractor Supply for $35 which means Amazon Prime is in fact charging $20 shipping and just saying it's free. That's getting raped on shipping as far as I'm concerned and an insult that they say "free shipping".



I feel ya and agree.

I just found this one. Looks like you can get about 50 pounds for $100.

https://fruitawoodchunks.com/shop?olsPage=products/peach-wood


----------



## bbqbrett (Jul 23, 2019)

I got mine at fruitawood and was happy.  You might also try Sportsmans Warehouse as well but I am not sure on their prices.


----------



## b-one (Jul 23, 2019)

Second on the Fruita wood! Looks like a special deal currently!


----------



## ski-freak (Jul 23, 2019)

Thanks folks! I just placed my order for 50 pounds of 3" X 3" Peach wood chunks for $93, shipped!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 23, 2019)

ski-freak said:


> Thanks folks! I just placed my order for 50 pounds of 3" X 3" Peach wood chunks for $93, shipped!



How does the peach wood compare to say apple? I would love to try it just wasn’t sure what kind of flavor profile it added while smoking.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 23, 2019)

I don't know where they are in relationship to you but Rhode Island has their share of Peach Orchards. Go when they are trimming or retiring trees and you can usually get all the wood you want...JJ


----------



## ski-freak (Jul 24, 2019)

Chef JimmyJ,
A number of years ago I met someone that had a close relative with a peach orchard and he agreed to bring me some trimmed discard wood from their peach orchard in exchange for six dozen fresh eggs from our chickens. The wood was in short length branches of a few inch diameter that wouldn't have required much cutting at all for use in my Offset Fire Box Stick Burner, but in order to use it in my Saffire Kamado I needed it in fist size chunks. I didn't want to use one of my chainsaws on it as that seemed too dangerous with short pieces. I ended up using my chop-saw which seemed a lot safer, and near the end of chopping it into 3 inch long pieces the blade hit a knot, bound, and jammed the wood hard against the back of the chop-saw which cracked the diecast aluminum casting making the back fence uneven. I was very lucky I didn't get hurt. Then I lived with that defect in my chop-saw for two years before I dumped it and replaced it with a new chop-saw. I swore I would not use my new chop-saw for cutting anything but lumber from the lumberyard. In other words, bartering for the "free" wood ended costing me a chop-saw and I was lucky to have not been injured, so now I'm quite happy to pay to have someone else cut it into 3 inch lengths - and buy it in bags.


----------



## ski-freak (Jul 24, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> How does the Peach wood compare to say apple? I would love to try it just wasn’t sure what kind of flavor profile it added while smoking.



Peach wood has a flavor profile that is a little stronger and sweeter than Apple, and goes really well with the Hot Peach Preserve and Bourbon Finishing Sauce I make for Grilled Pork Tenderloins and Pork Chops.


----------



## ski-freak (Jul 25, 2019)

Forgot to mention that sometimes in the warm months, like now, I also make a minced/muddled Peach and Bourbon Iced Tea that is both refreshing, and ties in with the Peach flavor used in smoking, and my Hot Peach Preserve and Bourbon Finishing Sauce.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 26, 2019)

That sounds like one costly freak accident. But I get it...Once Bitten, Twice Shy...Good luck in your Quest...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Jul 26, 2019)

Ski Freak...  Morning...  If you can still get the orchard wood, grab an inexpensive band saw....


----------



## ski-freak (Jul 27, 2019)

Thanks for the idea Dave! I actually have a small Delta band saw and didn't think to use it - though I usually have a soft metal cutting blade on it. It has plenty of throat and it only takes a few minutes to change the blade to one with more appropriate teeth per inch.


----------



## albin (Aug 27, 2019)

How close are you to a Cabelas?

https://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-Peach-Pecan-Wood-Pellets/1920398.uts?slotId=0


----------

